# Safe "Sex" Sites - Do They Exist?



## BlackhorseCherry (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone

I'm helping an older gentleman get set up with basic security programs, (he's using Windows XPsp2/IE6) but I've noticed some racy pic sites in his favorites list and suspect this may be causing him problems. As I'm sure telling him not to go to these type of sites will not be effective, I thought I'd ask if anyone knows of any 'reputable' places that may be safer for him. Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Uhh .... if they "exist", I doubt if you'll find anyone here willing to recommend them.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

We will certainly not be making any recommendations regarding sex sites.

However, are you sure he actually visits those sites? Malware often adds these types of sites to the favourites without ever visiting any such sites.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Well, the title of this thread sure got my attention


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Stoner said:


> Well, the title of this thread sure got my attention


Sorry you got torn away from CD for nothing. You can go back now.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

BlackhorseCherry said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I'm helping an older gentleman get set up with basic security programs, (he's using Windows XPsp2/IE6) but I've noticed some racy pic sites in his favorites list and suspect this may be causing him problems. As I'm sure telling him not to go to these type of sites will not be effective, I thought I'd ask if anyone knows of any 'reputable' places that may be safer for him. Thanks


I would strongly recommend obtaining the latest version of Firefox for a start.
Certain sites contain no pop-ups, spyware as it is against their interest.
Secondly private message me with those sites. I will check them out and tell you if they are any good or not.
Any individual is entitled to view what they wish within reason.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> Sorry you got torn away from CD for nothing. You can go back now.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Heh. I think we'll go ahead and close this just to be safe. While I agree with safe surfing -- and some good suggestions were made here -- I don't want someone to start posting information or URLs that might be inappropriate.


----------

